# 2 bearded dragons fighting



## wilky81 (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi all 

I am new and would be grateful for some advice....

I have 2 bearded dragons they are both about 4 months old and seem to get on fine, i dont know what sex they are, one is a little bigger then the other. 

in the tank they get on well, they sleep culred up together most night and seem to be happy , but when i take them out to play on floor the smaller one always want to fight with the bigger one and they start to fight , sometimes it get very violent. 

What should i do ...any help would be appriciated


----------



## dgreenway2005 (May 4, 2009)

If it gets very violent then seperate them:whistling2:


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

what happens when they fight ? in what way ...but agree they need to be seperated


----------



## spikes n scales (Jul 22, 2008)

Just because they curl up together in the viv doesn't mean that they get on. They are both just going for the best spot in the viv.

You would need to tell us what kind of behaviour is going on in these fights.

You should definitely seperate them.

Neil.


----------



## debcot1 (May 13, 2008)

as above....any signs of not getting on mean they need their own viv. they may appear to get on in the viv but there may be problems that you havent witnessed yet. better to be safe than sorry. : victory:


----------



## wilky81 (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi all 

thanks for your quick responses

when i put them down on floor one of them usualy the smaller one will start puffing his beard, head boobing and waving his arm then he will run for the other one and they strt to fight. they usual run round in circle trying to bite each and somtime whipping each other....i have seperated them many time, it not nice to watch esp when they actually biting.....

put this does happen all the time and the bigger one other start usually when the small one goes for him. .....

someimtes they are fine......and it only happens when i put them on floor if i just get one out and feed him then the other they are fine ......

i still havnt managed to sex them, so not sure what they are .....

so do i have to seperate them as i dont really want to as no room for another tank and i cant get rid of one.......

thanks again


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

yes they need to be seperated...........if you have 2 males they will fight and if you have one of each the male will sexually mature before the female so need to be seperated...............some females can live together but not always, i have a female that will attack any other beardie no matter what sex it is


----------



## debcot1 (May 13, 2008)

if you dont then you may end up with one getting seriously injured or killed. like i said before you dont know if theres issues in the viv as no-one can watch them 24-7. it may be that they are male and female and its the male that is pestering the famle who is WAY too young to be bred and will cause problems and maybe death. i would say this is unlikely though if they are only 4 months, so its more likely they are both male. the larger one may also be dominating the smaller one and taking modt of the food so he will grow at a slower rate again making the problem worse. 

anyone keeping 2 or more beardies together should have been told at the purchase that they may need to be seperated, so unfortunaltly it looks as though you will have to seperate them or sell one.


----------



## wilky81 (Apr 4, 2009)

thanks for that 

they told me that in pet shop that u can have two together without a problem 

I should of done some reaserach before buying 2 , never mind .... i will just have to get another viv and fit it in some where ...

thanks for your advice 

cheers


----------



## debcot1 (May 13, 2008)

unfortunatly alot of pet shops just want a better sale. i hope they didnt sell you a 2ft viv and a heatmat too!!


----------



## wilky81 (Apr 4, 2009)

no got a 4FT viv , it really nice and a heat mat at one end .......

i asked for two as thought they be happier together ...never mind u live and learn ....


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

wilky81 said:


> no got a 4FT viv , it really nice and a heat mat at one end .......
> 
> i asked for two as thought they be happier together ...never mind u live and learn ....


what is your exact set up like ...........beardies do not need a heatmat i am afraid


----------



## debcot1 (May 13, 2008)

you really dont need a heat mat, i turn all my lights/heat off at night and even in my out house the temps dont drop below 65. 

i hope you dont mind me asking about the rest of your setup eg. uv, basking temps, food, as im just hoping they gave you the right advice about care.


----------



## wilky81 (Apr 4, 2009)

have uv light running acroos the top of tank, the viv is wood apart from a glass front. 

basking light which i think is 65 or 75 watt....

normal temp are about 85 in cooler end and basking is between 105 and 120 but i turn off basking light when get towards 120 ....

the heat mat is at the basking end and is inside the viv under the sand ....

the have a big stone for basking and few logs and vines and stuff......

they seem to sleep in different area are the time , sometime at the cooler end and other were the heat mat is. 

i try to reflect daylight saving for lighting but must admit sometimes forget , need to get some timers.....once i left light off all day mistake ... i felt well bad...

we usually feed them veg in day and crickets at about 7ish .....

thinks that about everthing....

would be gratful for some advice 

thanks


----------



## debcot1 (May 13, 2008)

what percentage uv is it?

turn all lights and heat off at night, take the heatmat out.

best time to feed livefoods and veg is approx an hor after lights on in the morning. for young beardies they need to be fed a few times a day. dont feed anything a couple of hours before lights off as they need the heat to digest their food. i take it you dust their food with calcium?

get a thermostat to control the temps rather than switching the basking light off. temps are fine.


----------



## Dave W (May 6, 2009)

1} uv shoudl be lower your bd's need to get within 6 inches mine are set at 4 inches.

2} basking temp is max 110.

3} chuck the heat mat sell it what ever 

4} food should be alot earlier in my opinion around 7-8 pm the light should be going off they need 14 hours of light per day ie ours come on at 6am and off at 8pm

i feed veg in the morning and spray the veg throughout the day to keep it fresh or i will renew the veg in the afternoon.
i feed crix in the morning and worms etc in the afternoon but not meal worms !!!!!

floor is easy to clean ie textured lino not sand but people do use sand {playsand is the safest}

we dont use branches and vines just a couple of rocks

we bath for 20-30 mins once a week to aid shedding and to rehydrate as they rarely drink out of a water bowl hence veg being sprayed to keep moist.


hope this helps and im sure other people will tell you some other things too



dave and amy


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

same as above...just to add baby beardies need feeding live 2 or 3 times a day


----------



## wilky81 (Apr 4, 2009)

what do u mean what percent UV

i do dust there food 

i will try and feed them hour after ligth but im usualy at work then , my girlfiend works part time so when she off , she feeds them in morning...and again at 7 ...we usual turn light soff about 10 , 

we put light on at 9am to 10am and turn off at 9 till 10 pm ...


----------



## debcot1 (May 13, 2008)

the uv comes in 5%, 10% and 12%. 

5% is no good for beardies.

10% repi-glo i personally dont like as the uv declines quite rapidly.

i use the 12% arcadia d3+ which is perfect and lasts longer giving them maximum uv. I also use a uv reflector which doubles the uv output.


----------



## wilky81 (Apr 4, 2009)

dont know , i wil check ,....

thanks


----------



## Dave W (May 6, 2009)

wilky81 said:


> what do u mean what percent UV
> 
> i do dust there food
> 
> ...



the uv really should be the arcadia 12% d3

really they should be on for 14hours everyday WITHOUT FAIL this is important to their health.

buy a timer simple

are you dusting everyday ????

pure calcium dust once a day and a d3 supplement twice a week

a healthy beardie is a happy beardie and live a longer healthier happier life


----------



## daisyleo (Nov 23, 2006)

PLEASE split them up asap or take them to a GOOD reptile shop where the owner will sex them before it's too late.

I bred my beardies 3 years running and one clutch I actually had a slightly (when I say slightly I mean literally mm's bigger) baby eat another baby!!!!

When they are young particularly they are very cannibalistic and if they miss a feed or don't get enough you can end up finding just a tail like I did :bash:

Needless to say after that trauma I didn't incubate the eggs the next clutch.


----------

